# Miami - 7 AKC GS pups on CL - Free



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

*FREE GERMAN SHEPHERDS*

Date: 2010-11-22, 2:09PM EST
Reply to: [email protected] [Errors when replying to ads?]

FREE GERMAN SHEPHERD PUPPIES 
MOVING FROM THE STATE 
NO MONEY TO TAKE CARE OF THEM 
PLEASE CONTACT ASAP 
IN VERY GOOD CONDITIONS 
PURE BRED WITH AKC 
305-484-8470


----------



## AEA (Sep 17, 2010)

Another BYB bites the dust.........for now!


----------



## Sunstreaked (Oct 26, 2010)

Not me, I'm about 2 hours from there.


----------



## Deuce (Oct 14, 2010)

Humm interesting.


----------



## Robert4579 (Nov 8, 2010)

*I would take one if I was closer*

I am on the Gulf coast about 5-6 hrs away.


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Anybody??


----------

